# Weekly Competition 2015-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F U R' U F U2 R'
*2. *R F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' F'
*3. *F U' F2 U' R2 U' F' U R2 U'
*4. *R' U' F R' F' R U2 F' U'
*5. *R U R' U2 R' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' D R F' L D R U B2 R' D2 F U2 F' B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2
*2. *L2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B2 D B L' R' U' L U2 L2 F D2
*3. *R U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R' U2 L B L2 F R2 D F R' U2 R' B'
*4. *B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 F' L' D' B' R' B' U2 B2 L' R'
*5. *L' B D B' R2 L2 B R' D2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R F2 D2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 D Rw B L2 R' B2 Fw F2 R' D Fw' F D U R' Uw2 Fw Uw F' Uw' Rw B Fw2 Rw' F' D2 Rw2 D Uw U' L F2 D' R2 D2
*2. *Rw2 D2 Uw U' B' R Fw Uw2 U' Rw Fw F2 R2 Fw F' R2 D2 Fw' F Rw U' F2 D' L2 Rw R' Fw F2 L2 B R Uw L Uw' Fw' L F D2 Fw' U
*3. *D' U' B2 F U B2 Fw F' R Uw U' B2 L2 Rw Fw Uw' L' D' U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L B2 Uw' R F' L R' F Rw Uw B' D' F' R U' B2 D U'
*4. *B' Fw' R' U2 F' Uw2 B2 F Uw L2 Uw U' F' D Uw2 Rw' B' R Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 B' U2 B' D' Uw' B2 R' F' L' Uw R' B' R2 B' D' F' U2 R2
*5. *L' U2 L2 D U R U Fw U L F' L Fw' U2 R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw R' F Uw' Rw' R D2 Uw' R2 U2 B Fw' Rw R' D U' B' Uw' F L2 Uw Fw F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 U2 L Bw Dw' B' Bw2 Fw' F2 Rw' R' D' R Bw' D2 U' L2 D' Uw2 Lw' Rw Fw' Lw Uw2 B' Fw F' U2 Fw' L B2 Bw Fw' U' L' Fw' F2 Uw B Uw' F U2 R Dw L Lw2 Bw2 F2 Uw' B' Dw' U2 R2 Dw Uw2 L R' F' Rw' Bw
*2. *Fw' R Uw Rw2 Bw2 R2 D' Uw2 Bw2 F2 L U' L' B2 Lw2 Bw2 F Lw' B Rw Bw' Fw' U' F2 D2 Fw' Rw D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' L Dw Fw Rw2 D2 L Bw' F2 L F2 Dw R Fw L' U L Uw' L2 Uw U L2 R D B Bw' F' Rw2 F' R'
*3. *Dw' R2 B Uw' Fw Dw F2 L' Lw D2 Rw Bw Fw D Rw2 U Rw Uw2 Bw Rw2 D L2 Lw Rw B2 Bw Rw' F2 Uw' U2 B2 F2 Dw' R2 B2 Bw2 U2 B2 D' B2 Bw Fw' D' Dw' L2 Rw Uw' R' B2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw' Lw R2 F' L2 D2 Uw B'
*4. *B Fw' Lw2 U' Lw2 F Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 F' U' Fw2 Lw' Rw Bw2 Uw' L2 Uw' B' Fw U' L2 U B F Uw Fw F' D2 Dw2 U' F L2 Uw2 R2 B' L Dw' Lw U' Bw D' B2 L2 Uw L' Rw' D2 Lw' Rw U' B Rw Fw Uw' L2 Lw D2
*5. *B' U' L' Fw2 Lw2 D2 B' Bw' Lw' Fw2 L' F2 L2 Fw' U2 R2 B Lw2 Dw Uw2 Rw D' R Fw F2 U' Fw Rw2 Fw2 F' D Dw U2 R2 Fw Lw' Uw' U2 B' D2 Lw' D2 Bw D' B2 U2 Rw2 Fw U2 Rw2 D2 Bw' Fw2 Dw B Fw' Lw U2 B2 Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' R' D 2U' U2 3F 2R 3F L 2L 3R' D2 R2 2U' 2B' L R' B2 F2 U2 L 3R 2B2 3U2 3F 3U' 2R 3F 3R2 2D2 2F2 D' L 2F2 L2 2B' D2 R B' 2B' 3F' F2 3U L U2 B' 3R 2B2 3F2 F' L 2L' 3R 3F2 2L' F2 D' 2U2 B' 3F 2U' R2 2B2 D' 2D 2L 3F2 3U 3R2 2R2
*2. *D' 2U2 2F D2 2R' U' 2L' D B 3F' D 2D2 3F2 2F 2D' R' 2D 3U2 3R2 2D 3R' 2R2 3U2 2R 3U2 2L 3R2 2B' 2D 2L' 3R' R B D2 2L' R 2D2 2U' F2 3U2 F' 2R R' 3U B R' D2 2D' F2 2D L2 2F2 2L2 3F2 3R 2R 2F2 3U U' 2L' 3U B' D2 3R2 3F' 2U L' 3U2 2L2 R'
*3. *F2 D' 3U' 2B' 3R2 2R D' 3U' U2 L' 3R 2R 3U' 3F2 2F 2R F' 2D2 2B' 2D' 2R2 2D2 3U 2U U' 2L2 R U B 2R' 3U2 2F' L2 U' 2F' U 3R 2B' D' 2D 3U2 3F D' 2D' 3F D' 2B' 2F D 2L2 R' 3F L 2F2 U2 B2 F 3R' 2R2 D' 2B 2L2 R 3U R' 2B' 3R' 2F2 F' 3R
*4. *L' B L' B' 3U2 2R 2D U2 B 2F2 2R 2B2 L2 2B 3F' 2R' 3U2 L2 3R2 2R' R2 3U' U2 3R' 2R' D' 2R2 B' 2B2 2F 3U' F D 2F2 2R2 R 2D2 R' B2 2U' R' D 2B' 2L' R' U' F' 3U2 L 3F F 2D2 2R' R2 2D' 2R D' 2F 2L2 D' U 2F D' 2U' R2 2D 3R 3U 2B2 3R2
*5. *2D' 2U2 R 2U L2 2B 2F' 2U' B 2F' 2L 3F2 3R2 2R2 R' D2 3R2 F U 2B2 F' 2D2 2U 2F L 3R2 3F' L' D' B2 2B' 2F L2 B' 2F F' D' 3F2 L' 2B' F' 2U2 2F F' 2D2 3R' B2 2B2 F2 2U' R2 2U' 2L 2R' D' 3F2 2U F' 3U' B2 2D2 U B2 3F' 2L' B 2L2 U2 3R2 B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L2 3L 3R2 R2 3B' F2 D2 3R2 R2 F' 2L2 D2 3B2 D 2D 3F' 3D2 L2 3R2 2U' 2L2 3F2 3U2 2U' 2L2 3D 3L2 2U2 3R2 3U' 2U' 3L B' 3B2 2R2 2U 2L' D2 2D2 3D' U 2R' U' 2L 3L 2R2 R 2F2 2D' 2B2 2F 3D2 2L' 3R' R U 3B2 2U2 B 3F' F' 2U' 2R2 R 3B2 3L 3B2 2L R2 3B2 D2 B 3B' 2F' F 3D' 3L 2R' 2F' 2L F' 2U2 B' 2B' 3D2 3R 3B2 2L' 2B2 2U2 U 3B 2F2 3L2 3D' B 3R2 D2 2B2 L'
*2. *L' 3B2 3F F2 3R 2F 2R' R' 2B 3B L 2F2 L U 3R 3F' 2U' F 3U2 3F' F2 L' R' 3D' F' L' B 2B' 3F2 2R' R 3D' 3F F 2R2 3D' 2U F' 3D2 3U' 2B 2R 3F' 2F L R' B' 3U' 2F' 3U B' 3L 2R2 U' 3F R2 D' 2L R2 2F2 L U2 2L 3U2 2R2 2B2 2F' L2 R' 3B' 3D 2U2 2R 2F F' 2R2 3U' 3L' R B' 3D2 R2 B' 3B' F' 2R2 2B L' 2U' 3L2 3U 2R2 R 2B 3R2 2U' 2F 3L D' U
*3. *R 2U2 B 3B2 2F F' U B 3R' 2B' 2U' B2 2B' L B' F2 3L2 3D 2L2 D' 2D2 2U2 3L 2F U2 3L2 B2 U' 3R' B' 3F2 L 2L 3L R' 2D' L' 3L 3R R' 2B 3B 2F2 L' 2U U' R 2U' 2L' 3R' R2 D 2U 2B 2F L 2F 2U 2L R 3D U' 2F2 F L F D2 F2 R B 3F2 D2 2U U' L' B2 2F2 3R2 2B 3F' 2R' R' 3U2 2L' 3B2 2U L2 3R R' 2D2 U 3R' D' U' 2F2 2R' D 3B 3D' 2U2
*4. *2B' 3R' R U2 3B' 2F' L' 2L' 3R 2R' B' 3D 3U 2F2 2L B 2B2 3F2 2L2 3D2 3L' 3B 3D' 2F2 U 2L' 2R R 3B2 3F' F' L' U 3B 2L' 3B2 2L' 2R' R' D2 2B 2L' 3F D 3U' R2 2U' 3F' F 2R' 2D' 2B 2F' L' 3R2 3U2 2U2 3L 3U' 2F2 3R2 2R 3U2 2B' 3B' F L' 2L2 2R2 R' 3U' 3R' R 2B 2U 3F2 D2 2F2 F' 2U' 2L' 3F' L2 D2 2B2 F2 3L2 2D2 2U' 2F 2U2 2R' 3D R B 2R 2F2 3D2 L' 3D
*5. *3U2 F' 2L 2B2 2F2 2L' B2 3F2 D 3L 3R' 2R2 2D2 3L2 B' 2B 2L 3F F' R' 3D2 2B2 3B' 2U2 2L2 2B 2D2 2L' 3R' B 3L F' D 3F' 3U 2B 3D2 2L 3R 3F' 2F L2 3L2 2R' 2B2 2F' F2 2R' 2B2 3B' 2D2 2B2 3R' 2B2 3U' B 3R' 2B2 2D 3U' 2L' 2D 2L2 F2 2U L' 3U' F 3U2 3R' B' 3F' F2 D' U 2F' F R2 2F2 U F 2L 2D2 R 2B2 3R 2R' 2D' 3U 2U2 2B 3D2 F2 U' 3L' 2D2 L 2D' 3D' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' R' F U R2 U R2
*2. *U R' F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R
*3. *U' R2 F U2 F' U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D B' U' B' D2 B2 D L' U F'
*2. *D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' U' B' U' R' D2 F2 L2 R F'
*3. *L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L D' R B D U L2 F D U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw L' Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw R2 Uw2 Fw R D' Fw' R' D L' R' D2 U' B2 D U' L' Rw B Rw R2 U2 B Uw' Rw2 R2 B' L2 Rw R' B Uw2 U R2
*2. *Fw' D' L' Rw R' Fw R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 U F D' B F2 D2 Rw R2 Fw2 Rw B2 Fw' Uw' B2 L' Uw' R' Fw F Rw2 D' Fw L' Fw F2 Rw' R2 F' Rw' Uw
*3. *Uw2 Rw2 B D2 Uw U2 R Fw' F' D Fw D2 Uw B Fw' R2 B' Fw F Rw' D' R2 B2 F2 D2 L R' Fw R2 U' F Rw Uw F2 L' D2 Uw' Rw' B F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Lw' Dw' Uw L2 Lw' U' F Dw R Bw Fw R2 U2 R2 Uw' U Lw2 U' Fw' Lw U2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw2 L Rw Uw' B2 Fw D Uw B' U' Bw' R2 B2 Fw2 Rw D' Bw F' Dw2 L R' Bw2 Uw' L U' F' L D2 Dw' U2 B' Dw' B Rw D
*2. *L2 Lw2 Rw Fw F U Fw D' Uw L Rw2 R Uw2 U B Fw F2 L2 Bw2 Lw B D U F Uw Lw2 B F' Uw B' Bw Fw Rw2 U B2 Bw' Fw2 U2 Bw' Rw R2 B F Lw' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw Bw' Lw2 F' U' L' Rw' B Rw2 B' Lw2 D2 Dw
*3. *Rw' U' Bw Fw' F' D Lw2 D' Lw' Dw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' B' R' F' Uw B' F L' Lw' B' Dw U2 Bw' Fw2 Rw' D Dw U' L' U' B Rw R' D' Dw' U' R2 U R' U Fw R' Dw' Fw' F Rw Bw2 D' Dw2 U2 F' Dw L Bw' Fw2 D F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 2F' R' F 2R2 U' R2 2F2 2D' B' U2 B D 3U' 2U2 2L2 F' U' R U' B 3U2 2B 2U L' 3R U2 3F' F2 D' L B' U' 2B2 F2 2R R2 F2 2R 2F F L2 2R' R2 U2 R 3F2 U' B' D' 3F2 F2 3U' B2 F' U2 2L 3F2 F 3U U 2R' R2 2U 2L2 2F2 3R2 D L 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3D2 3B' R' B' 3F' F U' 2B' 2U2 B2 3B 2L' 2U' L 2R R B' 3D2 3R2 R' 3D2 2L2 3L B F' 3L2 2U 3R 3B L 2U 3B' 2L2 2R R' U2 3B' F 3L 2U' F R2 B' 3B 3F2 F' D 3L 3R 3F' 2D2 2U2 2L 2F2 D2 2F' F R F D 2D' 3L B' 3B F 3U 3B 2D' 3D 2L 3D L2 B2 2B2 3R' R2 3B 2F2 D' U' B2 F' R2 D 2D 2U' U' 3L' 3R 2R 3D2 2F D U 3B 2R' B' 3F' 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' R2 F R2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 F L U L2 R2 B2 L' F' U2
*2. *B2 D2 B' R2 B L2 F R2 B' L2 F2 L' B F R D F D' U' F' U
*3. *F2 D2 F U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B U2 F' L' U' R' B' L2 U B2 L2 R U'
*4. *D R D' F' B' R' U F' R2 B' U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2
*5. *D2 F D2 F' D2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' L B D' L' R B L2 B L2
*6. *F2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 R' B2 L D2 F2 D' R U' L' D R B D' U' B
*7. *B2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' R' D' L' B2 R D' B' F2 D' U'
*8. *R F' U' R2 B D L U2 F' U D B2 L2 B' U2 D2 R2 B' D2 F
*9. *D F2 U' R2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L' F' U R' F2 D' B' D' B'
*10. *D F' R F L U B' D2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2
*11. *F2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' B D U2 R2 B F L2 R2
*12. *F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 F D2 L2 D' L R' F U F R'
*13. *F D F' U' D' B' L' B D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L U2 B2 L
*14. *D' L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L D B2 F' L B F2 R2 F L'
*15. *L2 U' D' R' F' U2 L D' R D2 R F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R U2
*16. *B' R2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B L U' B U B2 F L' D2 B F2
*17. *L2 U' B D' B2 U2 D' R B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 D' F2 D L2
*18. *F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' B D' L2 B L R2 U F2 U
*19. *D F2 R U L' B R2 D2 R' U F2 U B2 U D F2 B2 D' F2 L2
*20. *D2 B2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R U B' U L' F' U' L'
*21. *R L' D B2 R' F D2 L U' R U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2
*22. *U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L U R2 B' F2 R2 B' L U2
*23. *U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' F' R' D' B R B' D2 L2 U' L D2
*24. *B' F' R2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 B' R D' L2 R' U L' U2
*25. *U2 F2 D' F B U' L D' R F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2
*26. *F R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L' U B U R' U' L' D' F R
*27. *D2 F' R2 U2 F U2 B D2 B U2 F2 L' R D R2 U' B L' F2 L2 F
*28. *B L2 F' R2 D' L2 F U2 L' B' U2 R2 B R2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 F'
*29. *U2 R' B2 R2 L2 U R D2 L' D' B' U2 D2 L2 F2 B R2 L2 D2 L2 B2
*30. *R2 L2 F R D2 R' L' U' R' U2 D F2 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 D2 F2
*31. *U R' B' D2 R B' L' D L2 F' U R2 F2 U2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 B2
*32. *U2 R D' L' U R' D L B' U' L2 F' U2 D2 L2 F D2 B U2 B' L2
*33. *D B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B D2 F D U' R' B2 D' R U2
*34. *F U L B' D2 R D F' D' R2 F R2 B' R2 D2 B L2 D2 B2 L2
*35. *D B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D L2 R2 U' F R' U B2 U R2 B U' R2 D
*36. *B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D U R2 B2 D R F' L B2 R U R' D R
*37. *F L2 D2 U2 F U2 B' F' R2 U2 L' B U2 R D F R' U2 B' F'
*38. *U2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F R' D2 F' D2 B' L' F2 U2 R2
*39. *U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D' L' R' U R2 D L F' D' R' U'
*40. *D2 L B R2 F' R L' U F L D R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 B D' U2 B' L' D L' F'
*2. *F2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 R F2 R D R2 B D' L F D' B' U' L
*3. *B2 D2 R' F2 L2 D2 L U2 L' B2 R' D L2 F D' R U2 R2 U B
*4. *D B2 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F R B2 F2 D' F L2 F2 U' R'
*5. *R D R2 L F2 R' L2 D R2 F R2 U' D' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L' F L2 F U R F L2 U L'
*2. *U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U' L R F D' U' B D L'
*3. *U2 L' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R D F' R2 D U L2 F' L D R F'
*4. *L2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U B L2 B2 U2 L' U' F' U2 L2 D2
*5. *D2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B L U B D F' U R' B2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 B U B' D2 L' D B R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U'
*2. *U F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' B U2 F' D2 R U2 L U R2 U'
*3. *D2 F2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F' L D' L' B2 R2 F' L R U'
*4. *U2 R2 D L2 B' D' R U' L' B' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 U'
*5. *B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R' F D2 U' L F' U2 B' U2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U F L2 F U D L B' R B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 F U2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U' F U2 R' U' F' R
*3. *U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' F' R' D' B R2 F2 D' L' B F2
*4. *L' B2 F Uw' Rw' Fw' F U2 B' Rw2 R' D F2 U2 B' F' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw B2 U R Uw U Rw U L' D Uw2 L' Rw2 U' B' Rw' Uw' F2 Uw U' Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R F2 U2 R2 U' R U'
*3. *U L2 B2 U F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 B L R' B F2 R2 B R2
*4. *L' Rw R2 U Rw2 B Uw' B' Fw' R' Fw2 R' Uw' U' B F2 Rw' Fw' F2 Uw' L R Uw' U' Rw' B2 F' L R2 Uw2 R F2 R2 U B' D' Rw' F2 R' U'
*5. *F' D2 Uw Bw2 D' U Rw' Dw' B Bw Dw U L2 F' Lw' D2 B L' B2 U Bw Fw' U' L Rw' R B L' Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Lw F U Bw2 Lw' Rw' Bw' D2 U2 Bw2 U L Lw2 B' Lw' B' Uw Rw2 Dw' L D' U' Fw F' D Dw' Uw B2 Bw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' L U B L' U r' b' u'
*2. *L' U' B' U R B' L B' b u'
*3. *R B L' R' B' L' U R' l' r b u
*4. *U' L R L R B L B' R r b' u'
*5. *L R B L' R' U R' U' l' r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (0, 4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 3) /
*3. *(4, 3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -4) / (-1, 4) /
*5. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (5, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 2) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' L' R L' D' L' D R L' D' U'
*2. *R' D L R' U D U D' L' D' U'
*3. *R' D L' R D L U D' U' D' U'
*4. *R' U R' L U' D U' L' D' U'
*5. *R L D L' R' D' U' R' U D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 25, 2015)

skewb : 11.99, 8.05, 11.28, 10.84, 6.26 (ao5 = 10.06)


----------



## Lili Martin (Aug 25, 2015)

2x2 : 12.93, 12.49, (22.59), (10.38), 18.65 = 14.69
3x3 : 45.96, 37.31, (51.98), (36.51), 39.44 = 40.90
4x4 : 3:57.57, 3:20.36, (3:10.21), (4:07.86), 3:15.28 = 3:31.07
Relay 2-4 : 4:04.62
Relay 2-5 : 10:52.02
Megaminx : (6:55.66), 5:13.75, 5:44.52, (4:39.28), 5:55.28 = 5:37.85
Skewb : (17.03), 12.22, 16.80, 13.96, (7.24) = 14.33


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 25, 2015)

2x2 : (2.85), 4.69, 4.31, 4.83, (5.50) = 4.61
3x3 : 14.29, 13.81, (16.22), 14.54, (12.27) = 14.21
4x4 : 55.84, (1:00.03), 56.91, (45.09), 56.20 = 56.32
5x5 : 1:49.13, 1:43.70, (1:50.14), 1:38.83, (1:35.45) = 1:43.89
6x6 : (2:58.23), 3:06.43, (3:13.79), 3:00.55, 3:11.01 = 3:06.00
7x7 : 4:18.99, 4:31.01, (4:36.86), (4:06.94), 4:10.77 = 4:20.26
2x2 BLD : 44.69, 37.57, 59.46 = 37.57
OH : 36.90, (42.45), 31.45, (28.38), 40.66 = 36.34
MTS : 46.75, 49.38, 48.08, (50.74), (40.91) = 48.07
2-4 relay : 1:15.02
2-5 relay : 3:04.97
Megaminx : 1:36.91, (1:26.93), 1:36.04, 1:39.55, (1:40.30) = 1:37.50
Pyraminx : 5.94, (3.60), 4.45, 5.86, (5.96) = 5.42
Square-1 : (42.46), (1:18.19), 42.52, 1:03.45, 45.25 = 50.41
Skewb : 9.55, (11.94), 10.72, 8.76, (5.09) = 9.68


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Aug 27, 2015)

2x2 2.09, 3.99, 2.61, 3.31, 2.45 = *2.79*
3x3 13.31, 12.15, 13.46, 11.44, 13.44 = *12.97*
4x4 48.17, 48.47, 52.62, 46.37, 55.17 = *49.75* 
5x5 1:39.12, 1:43.49, 1:54.65, 1:45.06, 1:42.06 = *1:43.54*
6x6 3:55.91, 3:14.59, 3:34.52, 3:55.20, 3:59.06 = *3:48.54*


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 27, 2015)

*4x4* - 1:43.43, 1:53.60, (1:29.53), (2:14.98), 1:42.06 = *1:46.36*
*5x5* - (3:23.97), 3:09.97, 3:13.54, (3:04.19), 3:09.96 = *3:11.16*


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 28, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 21.35 18.00 (16.70) 19.95 (23.51) = *19.77*
*4X4X4:* 1:44.96 1:56.06 1:38.17 (1:35.09) (1:59.76) =* 1:46.40*
*5X5X5:* 4:46.84 5:13.32 4:54.20 (4:38.80) (DNF) = *4:58.12*


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2015)

*3x3:* (21.44), 15.42, (14.81), 16.22, 18.80 = 16.81
*4x4:* (52.94), 1:02.54, 58.32, (1:03.73), 56.44 = 59.10
*5x5:* 1:30.22, (1:26.73), 1:43.24, (1:48.24), 1:33.20 = 1:35.55
*6x6:* (2:58.55), (3:08.36), 3:02.44, 3:04.77, 3:00.17 = 3:02.46
*7x7:* (DNF), 4:37.75, 4:17.87, 4:49.27, (4:00.62) = 4:34.96
*OH:* 32.32, (40.89), 31.21, (29.71), 36.46 = 33.33
*Megaminx:* (1:50.60), 2:05.03, 2:01.66, 2:06.48, (2:10.27) = 2:04.39


----------



## h2f (Aug 31, 2015)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/8 = DNF


----------



## The S layer (Aug 31, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.62, 16.28, 15.26, (18.21), (12.23) = 15.72


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 1, 2015)

Didn't put in my 7x7 in time... but here are the times.
10:48.21
9:43.04
12:52.67
11:49.14
11:41.07


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 1, 2015)

Split honours this time: congrats to ichcubegern and Pancake on first place and then bacyril too:

*2x2x2*(31)

 1.71 Basil Herold
 2.55 PanCakez001
 2.69 Lapinsavant
 2.73 Isaac Lai
 2.79 CJF2L 1
 2.87 pantu2000
 3.07 cuberkid10
 3.32 asiahyoo1997
 3.61 hssandwich
 3.75 jasseri
 3.83 qaz
 4.08 JustinTimeCuber
 4.09 Raptor56
 4.60 ichcubegern
 4.61 bacyril
 4.76 YouCubing
 4.76 Cale S
 4.86 FastCubeMaster
 4.98 jaysammey777
 5.31 Scruggsy13
 5.64 LostGent
 5.70 CyanSandwich
 6.26 timmthelion
 6.88 Kenneth Svendson
 7.61 h2f
 8.41 evileli
 8.79 Schmidt
 10.54 1davey29
 12.54 MatsBergsten
 14.69 Lili Martin
 14.72 Isaacattack
*3x3x3 *(41)

 8.66 asiahyoo1997
 9.16 Lapinsavant
 9.80 PanCakez001
 10.29 EMI
 10.29 riley
 10.81 cuberkid10
 11.60 jasseri
 11.72 Basil Herold
 12.29 Sessinator
 12.40 Isaac Lai
 12.44 ichcubegern
 12.67 Wilhelm
 12.75 JustinTimeCuber
 12.97 CJF2L 1
 13.00 hssandwich
 13.11 pantu2000
 13.30 Raptor56
 13.87 qaz
 14.14 G2013
 14.21 bacyril
 15.06 Cale S
 15.23 CyanSandwich
 15.72 The S layer
 16.45 Scruggsy13
 16.78 Kenneth Svendson
 16.81 Dene
 16.87 jaysammey777
 16.99 FastCubeMaster
 17.06 LostGent
 17.86 timmthelion
 18.31 evileli
 19.77 MarcelP
 22.07 Sergeant Baboon
 22.35 Schmidt
 23.63 Bubbagrub
 26.29 h2f
 30.12 YouCubing
 30.44 1davey29
 39.15 Isaacattack
 40.90 Lili Martin
 41.96 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(25)

 38.72 Lapinsavant
 39.63 asiahyoo1997
 42.81 PanCakez001
 43.93 cuberkid10
 46.34 qaz
 48.52 xsrvmy
 49.75 CJF2L 1
 51.87 Raptor56
 51.87 ichcubegern
 56.32 bacyril
 59.10 Dene
 59.23 Isaac Lai
 1:02.75 Scruggsy13
 1:02.87 Cale S
 1:08.27 timmthelion
 1:17.13 Kenneth Svendson
 1:20.71 CyanSandwich
 1:22.46 evileli
 1:23.16 Sergeant Baboon
 1:36.83 h2f
 1:46.36 Reprobate
 1:46.40 MarcelP
 1:49.75 YouCubing
 2:10.31 MatsBergsten
 3:31.07 Lili Martin
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:05.45 asiahyoo1997
 1:28.40 PanCakez001
 1:31.56 ichcubegern
 1:35.55 Dene
 1:43.54 CJF2L 1
 1:43.89 bacyril
 1:45.08 cuberkid10
 1:45.47 Raptor56
 1:48.07 Cale S
 2:04.00 Scruggsy13
 2:35.13 Kenneth Svendson
 3:11.06 YouCubing
 3:11.16 Reprobate
 3:37.55 h2f
 4:31.62 MatsBergsten
 4:58.12 MarcelP
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:39.56 PanCakez001
 2:48.15 qaz
 3:01.91 ichcubegern
 3:02.46 Dene
 3:06.00 bacyril
 3:48.54 CJF2L 1
 3:49.49 Scruggsy13
 5:01.85 Kenneth Svendson
 6:28.37 YouCubing
 9:56.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 3:54.90 PanCakez001
 4:20.26 bacyril
 4:34.96 Dene
 4:49.08 ichcubegern
 7:47.63 Kenneth Svendson
11:26.14 YouCubing
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 13.95 PanCakez001
 17.79 EMI
 18.85 Lapinsavant
 19.99 ichcubegern
 24.94 Basil Herold
 25.10 pantu2000
 25.68 qaz
 28.06 cuberkid10
 28.32 Isaac Lai
 28.55 Scruggsy13
 33.33 Dene
 36.34 bacyril
 38.97 Raptor56
 39.08 Kenneth Svendson
 41.16 Bubbagrub
 51.04 Cale S
 1:08.96 YouCubing
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:18.35 Kenneth Svendson
 1:45.62 Cale S
 2:24.31 PanCakez001
 4:20.48 YouCubing
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 7.20 Basil Herold
 17.53 asiahyoo1997
 23.87 Lapinsavant
 32.52 h2f
 37.57 bacyril
 44.28 MatsBergsten
 44.89 ichcubegern
 1:00.71 Isaac Lai
 1:02.04 Sergeant Baboon
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 23.68 Sessinator
 45.35 Cale S
 54.21 Mark Boyanowski
 1:12.03 kamilprzyb
 1:33.54 MatsBergsten
 1:54.62 h2f
 4:22.47 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF ichcubegern
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:04.67 Cale S
 5:43.66 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF ichcubegern
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:04.51 Cale S
12:29.37 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

6/8 (38:40)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (14:53)  ichcubegern
3/8 (60:00)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 48.07 bacyril
 1:29.31 Raptor56
 1:42.80 PanCakez001
 2:05.47 ichcubegern
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 53.87 Lapinsavant
 58.35 PanCakez001
 1:04.17 cuberkid10
 1:08.52 ichcubegern
 1:12.43 Raptor56
 1:15.02 bacyril
 1:18.55 Isaac Lai
 1:23.74 Scruggsy13
 1:26.88 Kenneth Svendson
 1:36.66 CyanSandwich
 2:02.03 Sergeant Baboon
 2:41.83 YouCubing
 4:04.62 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:41.73 cuberkid10
 2:47.94 ichcubegern
 3:04.97 bacyril
 3:08.44 Raptor56
 3:51.68 Scruggsy13
 4:08.15 Kenneth Svendson
 6:33.64 YouCubing
10:52.02 Lili Martin
*Magic*(4)

 1.39 Raptor56
 1.78 cuberkid10
 1.79 Scruggsy13
 6.30 ichcubegern
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.57 Raptor56
 4.81 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(16)

 3.49 Isaac Lai
 4.41 Cale S
 4.52 hssandwich
 5.28 PanCakez001
 5.76 pantu2000
 6.18 qaz
 6.98 riley
 8.71 Scruggsy13
 9.25 YouCubing
 9.68 bacyril
 9.69 cuberkid10
 10.06 pyr14
 14.33 Lili Martin
 17.01 ichcubegern
 17.57 Bubbagrub
 22.28 Schmidt
*Clock*(5)

 7.30 qaz
 15.21 Scruggsy13
 15.45 Kenneth Svendson
 15.96 YouCubing
 27.17 Bubbagrub
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.47 hssandwich
 3.85 Isaac Lai
 4.53 PanCakez001
 5.42 bacyril
 5.97 Thabares
 6.07 ichcubegern
 6.18 Cale S
 7.18 Raptor56
 8.10 qaz
 8.13 YouCubing
 9.66 Scruggsy13
 10.88 Schmidt
 11.60 Kenneth Svendson
 16.80 CyanSandwich
 20.67 1davey29
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:37.50 bacyril
 1:44.80 Raptor56
 2:04.39 Dene
 2:07.17 Isaac Lai
 2:10.33 ichcubegern
 2:29.14 Scruggsy13
 3:36.53 YouCubing
 4:28.02 CyanSandwich
 4:46.10 Sergeant Baboon
 5:37.85 Lili Martin
*Square-1*(7)

 13.63 Raptor56
 14.60 EMI
 23.55 qaz
 27.98 Cale S
 50.41 bacyril
 58.50 YouCubing
 1:25.68 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 okayama
28 Kit Clement
28 guusrs
30 Mark Boyanowski
30 CyanSandwich
31 Raptor56
31 EMI
32 PanCakez001
33 ichcubegern
47 Isaac Lai
76 YouCubing

*Contest results*

240 ichcubegern
240 PanCakez001
192 bacyril
178 Raptor56
172 Isaac Lai
156 cuberkid10
154 Cale S
147 Lapinsavant
142 qaz
138 Scruggsy13
130 asiahyoo1997
124 YouCubing
115 MatsBergsten
112 Kenneth Svendson
111 CJF2L 1
103 Dene
99 Basil Herold
87 EMI
87 hssandwich
86 pantu2000
83 CyanSandwich
76 h2f
62 jasseri
54 JustinTimeCuber
52 riley
50 Sessinator
46 Sergeant Baboon
41 timmthelion
34 evileli
33 jaysammey777
33 Wilhelm
33 FastCubeMaster
31 Lili Martin
30 Mark Boyanowski
29 LostGent
27 MarcelP
26 Schmidt
26 G2013
24 xsrvmy
23 Bubbagrub
22 The S layer
21 okayama
20 guusrs
20 Kit Clement
18 Reprobate
16 1davey29
13 Thabares
11 kamilprzyb
9 Isaacattack
6 pyr14


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 1, 2015)

12th :O


----------

